# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Cost to gyprock whole house

## aussieorchid

My parents live in Innisfail and their house was badly damaged by cyclone larry in march 2006. They finally got a new roof and windows put in last week only 1 year and 5 months later. Anyway their existing walls are masonite which have bowed due to water damage. They are looking to replace all existing interior walls / ceiling with gyprock and also resheet the bathroom in villa board. I was just wanting to get someones opinion on costs. They have been getting very over inflated costs to get work done from people looking to profit from the situation and also a lack of available tradies to actually get all the jobs done. 
They have a typical queensland style house 8 foot ceiling
3 bedrooms
Lounge
Dining room
Kitchen
Hallway
and 1 bathroom/ separate toilet.
(Just spoke to Dad and he said roughly 200-250m2 for walls and another 100m2 for the ceiling) 
What sort of price should they be looking at to get new walls/ceiling put up. They have 1 quote so far and it was $30,000 which seems very high I have told them to get a few more. That quote was not even painted.

----------


## pawnhead

Work out roughly how many square metres there are in it first. I think the going rate is around $25>$35 /m2. Anything over that and I'd say they're profiteering from it. May be best to wait until their workload dies down a bit and they start to get more competitive.
Rod will have a better idea when he shows up.

----------


## bitingmidge

Yep, there's a bit of profiteering happening.   
There again, ask yourself how you go about getting an out of work gyprocker to travel to Innisfail, find accomodation for the duration of the job, and pay him capital city rates.  Half the job cost could be in travel costs alone. It's just not quite as simple as blatant profiteering. 
Just get a few quotes and be prepared to wait for one you're happy with. 
Cheers, 
P  :Smilie:

----------


## rod1949

This maybe of assistance, back in February this year I purchased 571m/2 of gyprock, 149m/2 villaboard, 277m2 insulation R3.3 and 288m2 insulation R2. Total cost $6,770.00. Sorry I can't break the costs down. Other items I've had to buy are the fixing teks, glues, joint tapes, flushing compounds, cornices and panel lift hire probably adding another $2,000 or so. I've done the installation myself. 
I had every intention of picking up all sheeting myself but on one quote for the gyprock they had a total weight, being 6.2 tonnes, so I got the successful mob to deliver. 
Here ya go here's a price break up from one of the mob who I got a quote from.  Details of Enquiry: https://buybuildingsupplies.com.au/a...order_id=67334
Date of Enquiry: Tuesday 23 January, 2007
Products
------------------------------------------------------
26 x R3.0 Bradford Insulation Batts 580mm (15256) = $1,487.20
24 x R2.0 Bradford Insulation Batts 580mm - wall & floor (15229) = $1,498.08
21 x 10mm Walling Plasterboard 1350x3000mm (GYPROCK10RE1330) = $312.69
8 x 10mm Walling Plasterboard 1350x3600mm (GYPROCK10RE1336) = $142.96
22 x 10mm Walling Plasterboard 1350x4200mm (GYPROCK10RE1342) = $458.70
12 x 10mm Walling Plasterboard 1350x4800mm (GYPROCK10RE1348) = $285.84
8 x 10mm Walling Plasterboard 1350x6000mm (GYPROCK10RE1360) = $238.56
6 x 10mm Ceiling Plasterboard 1200x3000mm (GYPROCK10CE1230) = $97.92
4 x 10mm Ceiling Plasterboard 1350x3600mm (GYPROCK10CE1336) = $88.04
6 x 10mm Ceiling Plasterboard 1350x4200mm (GYPROCK10CE1342) = $154.20
5 x 10mm Ceiling Plasterboard 1350x4800mm (GYPROCK10CE1348) = $146.80
14 x 10mm Ceiling Plasterboard 1200x6000mm (GYPROCK10CE1260) = $456.40
1 x 6mm Villaboard Sheeting 1200x1800mm (VILLABOARD61218) = $19.64
2 x 6mm Villaboard Sheeting 1200x3000mm (VILLABOARD61230) = $65.52
4 x 6mm Villaboard Sheeting 1200x4200mm (VILLABOARD61242) = $183.12
7 x 6mm Villaboard Sheeting 1350x2400mm (VILLABOARD61324) = $205.80
4 x 6mm Villaboard Sheeting 1350x3000mm (VILLABOARD61330) = $147.00
3 x 6mm Villaboard Sheeting 1350x3600mm (VILLABOARD61336) = $132.30
12 x 6mm Villaboard Sheeting 1350x4200mm (VILLABOARD61342) = $617.40
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: $6,738.17
(We'll advise of any freight - this is only an enquiry at this stage!!): $0.00
Total: $6,738.17

----------


## Dirty Doogie

An out of work Gyprocker   LOL !! no such thing here on the Sunshine Coast QLD - there's a 15 month wait for bigger private jobs - like doing someones house. 
I got a quote to do my entire 2 bedroom house in June - $24k but only if I did all the battening and reframing where necessary. I ended up doing it myself (again) for about $4 k . 
Doog

----------


## aussieorchid

> This maybe of assistance, back in February this year I purchased 571m/2 of gyprock, 149m/2 villaboard, 277m2 insulation R3.3 and 288m2 insulation R2. Total cost $6,770.00. Sorry I can't break the costs down. Other items I've had to buy are the fixing teks, glues, joint tapes, flushing compounds, cornices and panel lift hire probably adding another $2,000 or so. I've done the installation myself. 
> I had every intention of picking up all sheeting myself but on one quote for the gyprock they had a total weight, being 6.2 tonnes, so I got the successful mob to deliver.

   
Rod1949 thanks for that as Dad is looking at around 250m2 for walls and 100m2 for ceiling going by your costs ($9000 approx)even with insulation included my parents should be looking at $4,000 for materials so $26,000 is for labour. May have to shop around for a few more quotes. Or wait a bit longer to get the job done at a better price.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Fly me up there and I will do it for half the labour price you have been quoted!!! 
Seriously those prices you have been quoted are a joke right? 
Here in melbourne the supply and fix rate will be between $12. to $16 + GST depending on the complexity, cornice types etc. Some of the very straight forward homes come out at $11.50 per m2. 
Material costs are as low as $3.00 per m2 for 10mm plasterboard. 
You really need to shop around untill you get a fair dinkum price and not someone price gouging. 
PS Rod1949 shop that price around you can do better than that particularly the villaboard .  Try BGC plasterboard in WA they will be competetive. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Dirty Doogie

Hi Rod, 
Maybe you should fly up !!  
Prices are high here for any type of trade - especially if you want something done within 2 - 3  months. I imagine Innisfail would be worse at the moment! 
Some of the labor rates I have been quoted within the last 6 months here at Noosa - Plumbers $110 an hour, Electricians with microvoltage certificate $145 an hour, Gyprock team for small jobs (2 guys) $ 60 an hour, Tiler $95 per metre, Carpenters $85 an hour. All these rates are for min 2 day jobs. 
I now get my sparky and plumber through a local well regarded builder but the rates are still around $70 - $80. Said builder is currently building a few townhouses (smaller wall area than my house) and he said each townhouse cost him 18k for gyprock and finish wipes. 
Is it any wonder I do as much as I can myself??  :Frown:   
Doog

----------


## pawnhead

> Here in melbourne the supply and fix rate will be between $12. to $16 + GST depending on the complexity, cornice types etc. Some of the very straight forward homes come out at $11.50 per m2.

  You should move to Sydney. A mate of mine got half a dozen quotes recently, none under $25/m. Not really a small job either. 4 bedrooms, WIR and a hallway. No cornice, just square set.
I suppose that project home mobs out west would get a better rate with their volume, but here on the North shore that would be about average.

----------


## aussieorchid

Thanks for all the replies. As I suspected Dad will have to shop around. The other method suggested to me today by a friend was pretty similar to your idea Rod. The friend said we should advertise for someone interested in doing the job on a flat hourly rate. Even if it meant flying them up to do a measure for materials then purchase everything needed and then fly them back up and pay accommodation for the duration of the job.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Too grounded here in Melbourne to go moving around.  We do pretty well here all things considered.  
But we do have to do a high volume of work.

----------


## rod1949

> PS Rod1949 shop that price around you can do better than that particularly the villaboard . Try BGC plasterboard in WA they will be competetive. 
> Cheers Rod

  Rod@plasterbrok,
Thanks for that Rod.  Yep I did shop around including direct to BGC and Gyprock.  The winner was Colli Timber supplying BGC plasterboard.  It was the same with the insulation, Colli supplied me with AGI insulation at about $300 - $400 cheaper that AGI them selves could. 
Rod

----------


## Halfie

> An out of work Gyprocker   LOL !! no such thing here on the Sunshine Coast QLD - there's a 15 month wait for bigger private jobs - like doing someones house. 
> I got a quote to do my entire 2 bedroom house in June - $24k but only if I did all the battening and reframing where necessary. I ended up doing it myself (again) for about $4 k . 
> Doog

  Wow!
I really need to get out of Brisbane and get up to the Sunny Coast!
$$$$$$$$$!!

----------


## benno84

Gee for that kind of money I should quit the office and take up an apprenticeship!

----------


## matty8-7

gyprock is never easy to quote yes your materials may come out at $9000 but the plasterer is not going to work for free they have bills also they get paid for what we cant do or else we would do it ourselves almost always profit to material ratio is 50% so whatever it cost for materials double it and add 10%waste and a further 10%gst and you have your quote provided the job is straight forward or you can expect it to change for paint arcitrave or multi pitch ceilings ect but for a standard home the going rate material+labour ranges between $13 to $21m2 just for gyprock alone with no fix out and a good carpenter will cost between $60 to $100 an hour or a meter rate including fixout and arcitrave ect for around $45 to $65m2 including gyprock and all arc but not paint so there profit margin is around $15 to $20m2 which would possibly pay the morgage for a week

----------


## ronnieman

> Thanks for all the replies. As I suspected Dad will have to shop around. The other method suggested to me today by a friend was pretty similar to your idea Rod. The friend said we should advertise for someone interested in doing the job on a flat hourly rate. Even if it meant flying them up to do a measure for materials then purchase everything needed and then fly them back up and pay accommodation for the duration of the job.

  hi I'm a plaster in Brisbane i just quoted a job in Goodna 172sq meters of walls and 112 sq meters of ceilings for $8000 and i think that's a fair price ronlane22@bigpond.com

----------


## Rod Dyson

> hi I'm a plaster in Brisbane i just quoted a job in Goodna 172sq meters of walls and 112 sq meters of ceilings for $8000 and i think that's a fair price ronlane22@bigpond.com

  Sheez never post your prices here mate!  what you consider a fair price might not be what others consider a fair price. 
Did you get the job? 
Gotta go packing my bags for Brizzy /sarc

----------


## barney118

> I am assuming that what you are calling "gyprock" is what others called "sheet rock"or "drywall".

   Thats right gyprock is what you fellas call drywall in the US.

----------


## Master Splinter

The original post was back in 2007....so I think the job is done by now!   
However, seeing it was due to Cyclone Larry, it might need doing all over again thanks to Queensland weather- talk about a secure income stream!

----------


## Rod Dyson

> The original post was back in 2007....so I think the job is done by now!  
> However, seeing it was due to Cyclone Larry, it might need doing all over again thanks to Queensland weather- talk about a secure income stream!

   :Blush7:  :Blush7:  LOL I did not see that bit.

----------


## ronnieman

> Sheez never post your prices here mate!  what you consider a fair price might not be what others consider a fair price. 
> Did you get the job? 
> Gotta go packing my bags for Brizzy /sarc

  no i didn't get it mate sorry about posting the price mate 
what would you think is a fair price 
maybe you could tell me coz i thought that was to cheep

----------


## Rod Dyson

LOL I would be a very rich man if I got that price for every house we have done in the past 5 years or so. 
Really I don't like to talk prices on this site. Everyone is different, they look at pricing in a different way.  It really boils down to how quickly you can do a job and what your expectation is for the time spent.  If you are too slow and your expectation is too high you will not win many jobs.  if you are very quick with a low expectation you will win every job you price.   
Somewhere in between those extremes is where you should be pricing your jobs. 
Cheers Rod

----------

